# What does a pure ultra look like?



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Most snakes with the ultra gene seem to have one ultra and one amel...what does a pure ultra ultra look like?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its not possible to KNOW you have an ultra until its an adult and you have proved it by breeding it to an amel, this will give you 100% ultramels.
ultramel to amel gives 50% amel and 50% ultramels.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, as Nige says it's impossible to tell, though some say there's a slight difference in the colour of the eyes but it's just guesswork......


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have gone some they are ment to be ultra, but i wont know for sure until i breed to the amel.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

*Ultra*

Hi

probably doesnt really help in view of what Nige has said but I just like showing her off LOL
This is a pic of our ultra today.
She is coming up to a year old and now weighs 70 g



regards

John


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

looking good mate, miles bigger than my biggest.
i think my largest will be around 50 g


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

The same as a hybrid ultra, lol.

Sorry i know that doesnt help, but ultras are more than likely derived from hybridizing from a white oak grey rat to an albino corn, which produces what you see as an ultra in the 1st Filial generation

Paul.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i know, dodgy really ah


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah i know, dodgy really ah


I dont think its dodgy but more of a shame that the original creator didnt own up a bit sooner, because so many morphs are being and have been created with the ultra gene, and most people dont even know about the hybrid content. 

Even though im a creator of hybrids, the sort of irisponsability that that person/persons (im sure its a group of breeders) has shown really piss's me off.

Their are other corn morphs that have probably been created by hybridizing but until more investigation has been done its being kept quiet ( well sort of ).

Paul.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no i agree mate, theres not too much mention of it in the states either.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah , bloodred is another good candidate.

paul.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

didnt that come from a wild animal too?


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

apparently so nige, but also bloods can be created by certain crosses which are virtualy imposible to tell from the bloods that are out their.

Paul.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Genetic said:


> but also bloods can be created by certain crosses which are virtualy imposible to tell from the bloods that are out their.
> 
> Paul.


So are they compatable, if you were to breed one of these hybrids x bloodred would you get 100% bloodred. I've never heard of these, are they bloodred (colour trait) or diffused (pattern trait)...
I know of all the talk of white oak grey rat/ultra which seems to be the case & are hybrids. Also does anyone know where their amel came from, maybe ultra parents. There's been so many hybridizing that no one can be sure that their corn is pure....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have no idea why i asked that paul, i already knew that lol


----------

